# 1929 INDIAN MOTORBIKE (pics)



## Bicycle Man (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## robertc (Dec 16, 2011)

Man that thing is sweet.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 16, 2011)

Hmmm, looks like a CWC built bike from the late 40's/ early 50's. Neat bike, love the rear rack.


----------



## publius (Dec 16, 2011)

*Good parts*

This is nearly the same bike as the circa 1950 Mercury I'm doing. Restoration goes slow. Maybe better to modify? Thanks anyway for the pics. Mine rides nice. Paul Signal Hill


----------



## twjensen (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow that bike is sweet. Is there some resemblance to a X-53?...Really like the lines on your bike..super.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 16, 2011)

Some wild bars on there! Unique bicycle; I like it.


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 17, 2011)

I understand where the Indian is coming from, even though it's not an Indian, but where is the 1929 coming from?


----------



## spook1s (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't understand ANY of it!

Bicycle Man... I think you got "bamboozeled"!!  That looks like a bunch of 50's X-53 parts, an early 50's Western Flyer Super boy's tank, and a bunch of other parts that were in the pile and some decals thrown together to make a...................  "1929 Indian Motorbike" 

It seems like a nice array of parts and you might be able to get your money back IF you decided to part it out... BUT I would definately NOT advertise any of the parts as the so called '29 Indian Motorbike.

You might want to put some pictures in the balloon tire forums and see if you can get some better identification results.


----------



## Bicycle Man (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks The guy i got it off of showed pics of his dad on it when his dad was 10 and it had a engine that got locked up so they junked it and the front and rear rims because they got bent.


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 19, 2011)

There were not any balloon tire bikes made until the early 1930's. This is a post war bike for sure.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Jan 21, 2012)

1950s Murray.  Shared alot of parts with x53s.  Here is a girls version.  This is the correct Murray fender light.


----------



## Hawthorne_Man (Feb 2, 2012)

I've got an early 50s Hawthorne that looks very similar to this.  Same tank and frame.


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 7, 2012)

Indian Motorcycle, founded in 1901, remains America's 1st motorcycle. A motorized bicycle, motorbike, cyclemotor, or vélomoteur is a bicycle with an attached motor and transmission used either to power the vehicle unassisted, or to assist with pedaling.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree it looks like a 1950's Murray made bicycle.  Can you post a pic of the head badge????  And maybe the serial number & folks on here can help you correctly identify it.  Definitely not a 1929 as Mr. Columbia said, balloon tire bike didn't even start until the early 30's (1933-1934 for most makes).  It is a cool bike but not 1929 & probably not an Indian but another brand with an Indian head logo.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 7, 2012)

those handlebars upsidedown?


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 8, 2012)

*1929 Indian*



Bicycle Man said:


> View attachment 34691View attachment 34692View attachment 34682




Neat Bike !  I have never seen a 1929 Indian. I have a Western Flyer X-53 with similar chain guard
& also a Monark with front springs like I see on your Indian. 
Below is a work in progress of my project, after looking at your bike…makes me want to finish
mine !





 The fenders among other things are not typical for this bike..but they will have to do for now !


----------



## bike (Nov 8, 2012)

wak1567 said:


> Indian Motorcycle, founded in 1901, remains America's 1st motorcycle. A motorized bicycle, motorbike, cyclemotor, or vélomoteur is a bicycle with an attached motor and transmission used either to power the vehicle unassisted, or to assist with pedaling.




Found on the net
The Orient-Aster built by the Metz Company was the first production motorcycle built in the USA in 1898


I do believe that is documented as to date- Iam sure you can find others that argue another co was first. I have found 1895, suggesting production started in 1894:
http://fultonhistory.com/Newspaper ...ard 1895/Cortland NY Standard 1895 - 0028.pdf.

Indian harley are well known today, so they have battled it out as to who was first, between them.


----------



## then8j (Nov 8, 2012)

Here are some pictures that should settle this.......

1954 Murray 





1954 murray by then8j, on Flickr


1924 Indian 




1924 Indian bicycle by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 8, 2012)

*Indian*

1924 Indian 




1924 Indian bicycle by then8j, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


That is a Classic !

Several years ago, I had a chance at one ($4000).
I thought it was too high !
But now….  wish I had bought it !


----------



## jkent (Nov 8, 2012)

*Chain adjusters???*

I thought chain adjusters dated  prewar? If you look at the rear stays on this bike it does have the chain adjusters on it. In that case it wouldn't be a 1954, Not saying it's not a Murray. Definately not an Indian. Also I don't think Indian used that logo in 1929 i'm thinking thats more of a 70's or 80's logo for an Indian.


----------



## bike (Nov 10, 2012)

jkent said:


> I thought chain adjusters dated  prewar? If you look at the rear stays on this bike it does have the chain adjusters on it. In that case it wouldn't be a 1954, Not saying it's not a Murray. Definately not an Indian. Also I don't think Indian used that logo in 1929 i'm thinking thats more of a 70's or 80's logo for an Indian.




I do believe that CW used chain adjusters post war- this is probably true for Schwinn and people just figured all- I think some other brands used pre war stock and tooling in the early post war...


----------



## mre straightbar (Nov 29, 2012)

*cmon people catchup this isnt an indian and we know it*

this moron doesnt


----------

